# how many feet ?



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

how many square feet, two guys are suposed to do in 8 hours, with the boxe and the flusher ?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

killerjune said:


> how many square feet, two guys are suposed to do in 8 hours, with the boxe and the flusher ?


Why do you want to know this.. You should know what to it takes , are you not professional?


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i put the second coat on 12 000 square feets today, easy no rush. 3 condo with 12 corner bead each. i just want your best records !


----------

